# era lanciato all'inseguimento



## zipp404

*Contesto*

In un bosco un cavaliere si lancia all’inseguimento di un altro

«Nella quiete mattutina del bosco riecheggiò d’un tratto, sempre più incalzante, il suono degli zoccoli di due cavalli spinti al galoppo.  Lungo la strada ombreggiata dalle fronde, un cavaliere *era lanciato* *all’inseguimento*.  Giunto in prossimità di una svolta del sentiero, scartò rapido di lato, spronò l’animale e deviò tra gli alberi, ponendosi in testa al rivale.»

Non ne sono certo, ma il verbo *lanciare *senza il pronome riflessivo *si* non mi suona proprio benissimo, sembra essere un refuso, cioè manca il *si*.
Non dovrebbe essere piuttosto:  «Lungo la strada ombreggiata dalle fronde, un cavaliere *si *era lanciato all’inseguimento …» *?*

Ringrazio  come sempre chi vorrà aiutarmi


----------



## lorenzos

No @zipp404 non è un errore:
- La macchina della polizia si lanciò all'inseguimento...
- Quando avvenne l'incidente la macchina della polizia era lanciata all'inseguimento...


----------



## zipp404

Scusate, non so se abbia capito la differenza nell' esempio di _lorenzos _tra «l_a polizia *si lanciò*_»  e «_la polizia *era lanciata*_» .

Non so se riesca a esprimere con chiarezza il modo in cui io intendo l'espressione originale «un cavaliere *era lanciato* all’inseguimento» , ma ci provo:

In spagnolo il verbo _stare _serve sempre per esprimere, tra l'altro, una posizione o condizione temporanea del soggetto oppure il luogo in cui si trova il soggetto.  Per esempio:  _non sto bene, sto male. _ In italiano il verbo _stare _non esprime sempre questi concetti i qual*i* vengono espress*i *pure con il verbo _essere_.  Per esempio: _ sono seduto >>> posizione o _condizione temporanea; _il giornale è sul tavolo>>>> _luogo in cui si trova il soggetto. In ogni modo, l'espressione  «un cavaliere *era lanciato* all’inseguimento» esprime essa una condizione temporanea del soggetto la quale equivale, ad esempio, all'espressione «_il pane che *era posto* sul tavolo» _nella frase «_solo i cavalieri_ _potevano mangiare il pane che *era posto* sul tavolo» *?*_

Qual è la differenza tra

*1*. Lungo la strada ombreggiata dalle fronde, un cavaliere *era lanciato* all’inseguimento, e
2. Lungo la strada ombreggiata dalle fronde, un cavaliere *si era lanciato* all’inseguimento

È una differenza tra

*1*. Condizione temporanea, e
*2*. Azione?

Come, per esempio, tra:

*1*. sono seduto; ero seduto (posizione / condizione temporanea = resultato dell'azione di sedersi)
*2*.  mi siedo; mi sono seduto; mi ero seduto (azione)

È molto probabile che questa differenza in spagnolo tra _condizione temporanea e azione_ non corrisponda alla differenza in italiano tra "_era lanciato_" e "_si era lanciato_"

Ringrazio  chi vorrà aiutarmi a comprendere questo elusivo mis-te-ro semantico.


----------



## lorenzos

L'imperfetto in genere esprime una condizione durativa, non temporanea: ero in vacanza, ero stanco, ero innamorato...
«un cavaliere *era lanciato* all’inseguimento» significa «un cavaliere *stava inseguendo*»​Però: _mi ero stancato, mi ero innamorato_ significano effettivamente l'inizio di una condizione: _avevo cominciato a stancarmi, avevo cominciato a essere innamorato_.
«un cavaliere *si era lanciato* all’inseguimento» significa «un cavaliere *aveva iniziato l'inseguimento*»​


zipp404 said:


> In ogni modo, l'espressione «un cavaliere *era lanciato* all’inseguimento» esprime essa una condizione temporanea del soggetto la quale equivale, ad esempio, all'espressione «_il pane che *era posto* sulla tavola» _nella frase «_solo i cavalieri_ _potevano mangiare il pane che *era posto* sulla tavola» *?*_


Direi di sì, con le riserve sulla "condizione temporanea".
(«_il pane che *era *sulla tavola», «un cavaliere *era *all’inseguimento»; «il pane *posto/messo* sulla tavola». «un cavaliere *posto/messo* all’inseguimento»; «il pane sulla tavola», «un cavaliere all’inseguimento»)_
Non so se sono riuscito a risolvere i tuoi dubbi, ma la discussione può continuare, ciao.


----------



## Mary49

zipp404 said:


> Qual è la differenza tra
> 
> *1*. Lungo la strada ombreggiata dalle fronde, un cavaliere *era lanciato* all’inseguimento, e
> 2. Lungo la strada ombreggiata dalle fronde, un cavaliere *si era lanciato* all’inseguimento
> 
> È una differenza tra
> 
> *1*. Condizione temporanea, e
> *2*. Azione?
> 
> Come, per esempio, tra:
> 
> *1*. sono seduto; ero seduto (condizione temporanea) e
> *2*.  mi alzo; mi sono alzato; mi ero alzato   (azione)



La frase 1. indica un'azione già iniziata e quindi descrive la sua continuazione.
La frase 2. indica il momento in cui avviene l'azione.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ciao, nella tua frase, lanciato è un aggettivo, per cui " era lanciato all'inseguimento".
Nell'altra frase: "s'era lanciato all'inseguimento", si tratta della forma riflessiva del verbo lanciare al trapassato prossimo.
In realtà non v'è alcun mistero. 

Per quanto riguarda essere/stare seduti, puoi approfondire qui:
sedére² in Vocabolario - Treccani

Piccola correzione:
questi concetti i quale vengono espresso -
questi concetti i qualI vengono espressi


----------



## zipp404

lorenzos said:


> «un cavaliere *era lanciato* all’inseguimento» significa «un cavaliere *stava inseguendo*»
> «un cavaliere *si era lanciato* all’inseguimento» significa «un cavaliere *aveva iniziato l'inseguimento*»





Mary49 said:


> La frase 1. indica un'azione già iniziata e quindi descrive la sua continuazione.
> La frase 2. indica il momento in cui avviene l'azione.



Adesso finalmente mi è chiaro. Mettere a confronto le differenze in spagnolo che avevo individuato e quelle in italiano da voi spiegate è come paragonare mele e arance.

_Tante grazie_


----------



## MoltoMahler

zipp404 said:


> Mettere a confronto le differenze in spagnolo che avevo individuato e quelle in italiano da voi spiegate è come paragonare mele e arance!



"Paragonare mele e arance" credo sia un'espressione inglese. In italiano diciamo "paragonare mele e pere". C'è anche un thread in proposito su questo forum.


----------



## Olaszinhok

MoltoMahler said:


> Paragonare mele e arance" credo sia un'espressione ingl



Non solo inglese ma anche spagnola.


----------



## zipp404

MoltoMahler said:


> In italiano diciamo "paragonare mele e pere".


Grazie per la correzione


----------



## zipp404

Riapro questo 'vecchio' thread per sollevare una nuova discussione:

1. Nuovo problema

La costruzione verbale della frase  «_Era tornato_ _a casa_»  nel contesto sottostante coincide con quella originale al *#1*, cioè «Lungo la strada ombreggiata dalle fronde, un cavaliere _era lanciato_ all’inseguimento».

Le due frasi sono composte dal trapassato prossimo, da un lato «_Era tornato a casa_», e dall'altro «_Lungo la strada ombreggiata dalle fronde, un cavaliere era lanciato all’inseguimento_».

2. Nuova domanda

Mi chiedo se l'uso del trapassato prossimo nella frase «_Era tornato__ a casa_» indichi (come sottolineato da Mary49 al #5,) (a) la continuazione di un'azione già iniziata, oppure (b) se non indichi invece una condizione la quale é il risultato 'statico' dell'azione di _tornare _*a casa*.

3. Nuovo Contesto:

È l'anno 1789.  Dopo aver servito quattro anni nell'Esercito reale francese, il conte piemontese Ristori ê costretto di tornare nel suo paese natale, il Piemonte, per eseguire un'importante missione diplomatica.  Avendo cavalcato attraverso il familiare paesaggio piemontese, il conte giunge finalmente al termine del suo viaggio, il Castello di Rivombrosa.

4. Nuova frase in questione

«Quando arrivò al bosco che circondava Rivombrosa, rallentò l'andatura del cavallo e procedette pianio lungo il sentiero, fino a quando non si stagliò di fronte a lui l'imponente castello ....  [Il conte] guardò il castello....  Con un sorriso malinconico, spronò il cavallo ed entrò nel parco di Rivombrosa.* Era tornato a casa*.»

--------

Ringrazio  come sempre chi vorrà aiutarmi a risolvere questo mio nuovo dubbio.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ciao *Z*ipp.
Non per citarmi, ma forse dovresti rileggere meglio il mio post n. 6, in cui si afferma che lanciato, nella frase in questione, funge da aggettivo. Per tanto, *era lanciato *non è un trapassato prossimo, ma si tratta del  verbo essere all'imperfetto + aggettivo.  Lo sarebbe se fosse  riflessivo: si era lanciato all'inseguimento, da lanciarsi.
Lanciare è transitivo in italiano e richiede soltanto l'ausiliare avere.   
LANCIATO: definizioni, etimologia e citazioni nel Vocabolario Treccani


----------



## zipp404

Olaszinhok said:


> *lanciato*, nella frase in questione, funge da aggettivo. Per tanto, *era lanciato *non è un trapassato prossimo, ma si tratta del  verbo essere all'imperfetto + aggettivo.  Lo sarebbe se fosse  riflessivo: si era lanciato all'inseguimento, da lanciarsi.
> Lanciare è transitivo in italiano e richiede soltanto l'ausiliare avere.
> LANCIATO: definizioni, etimologia e citazioni nel Vocabolario Treccani



Grazie per il link del Treccani riguardo al significato dell'aggetivo *lanciato*.  Che abbia un significato particolare quando viene usato in qualità di aggettivo mi era ignoto fino ad ora quando ho letto la prima parte della definizione:

*lanciato*2 agg. [part. pass. di _lanciare_]. – *1.* Di veicolo che, avendo assunto una forte accelerazione, prosegue a grande velocità: _il treno era l_. _a 160 km l’ora_; _l’automobile era ormai l_. _e superava facilmente le altre vetture_. Anche di persona nella corsa; 

_*Era tornato*_ peró è un trapassato prossimo.

Questi due fatti (da un lato che _*era lanciato*_ si compone dell'imperfetto del verbo essere + un aggettivo, e dall'altro che _*Era tornato*_ è un trapassato prossimo) si riferiscono alla loro *costruzione verbale.*

Come segnalato da Mary49 nel #5, *il significato* di *era lanciato* "indica un'azione già iniziata e quindi descrive la sua continuazione".

Riguardo all'_*aspetto semantico*_ della frase «*Era tornato* *a casa*», mi chiedo se indichi

(*a*) la continuazione di un'azione già iniziata, oppure
(*b*) una *condizione *la quale é* il risultato 'statico'* dell'azione di *tornare a casa*.

Ringrazio come sempre  chi vorrà aiutarmi.


----------



## Pietruzzo

zipp404 said:


> Riguardo all'aspetto semantico della frase «*Era tornato* *a casa*», mi chiedo se indichi
> 
> (*a*) la continuazione di un'azione già iniziata, oppure
> (*b*) una *condizione *la quale é* il risultato 'statico'* dell'azione di *tornare a casa*.


Né l'uno né l'altro. L'azione è conclusa (è tornato, non sta più tornando) e "tornare" non ha niente di statico; infatti c'è un complemento di moto a luogo (a casa).


----------



## Francesco94

zipp404 said:


> «Quando _arrivò _al bosco che circondava Rivombrosa, _rallentò _l'andatura del cavallo e procedette _piano_ lungo il sentiero, fino a quando non si _stagliò_ di fronte a lui l'imponente castello .... [Il conte] _guardò _il castello.... Con un sorriso malinconico, _spronò _il cavallo ed entro nel parco di Rivombrosa. *Era tornato* *a casa*.



La proposizione - che hai sottolineato - è costituita da un predicato verbale.
Il tempo verbale è il trapassato prossimo - «piuccheperfetto» - ed in questo contesto esprime un'azione già conclusa, ovvero, il fatto di _essere/trovarsi _a casa (nel senso più generico).

Si veda quest'estratto da Wikipedia:


> Il trapassato prossimo (più raramente _piuccheperfetto_) è una forma verbale che indica la compiutezza oppure l'anteriorità temporale di un evento rispetto ad un momento passato



Si noti come - nella lingua italiana - la lettera "o" sia sempre scritta con accento grave nelle parole tronche poiché pronunciata in maniera aperta. Ecco il motivo per cui le ho evidenziate in italico al fine di differenziarle dagli accenti di lingua spagnola - i quali partono sempre da sinistra a destra.
Per maggiori informazioni, si veda l'articolo del Treccani, qui di séguito - "Accento, acuto o grave"

Cordialmente.


----------



## zipp404

Pietruzzo said:


> Né l'uno né l'altro. L'azione è conclusa (è tornato, non sta più tornando) e "tornare" non ha niente di statico; infatti c'è un complemento di moto a luogo (a casa).



*1.* Scusa Pietruzzo, ma hai travisato le mie parole.  Io non ho affermato che il verbo _tornare _abbia qualcosa di 'statico' o che non sia un complemento di moto a luogo.

Non mi ritterrai certo così scemo da pensare una cosa simile

*2.* La mia domanda mira piuttosto a sapere se il fatto che il conte sia _tornato a casa_ non si possa vedere come *una condizione la quale è il risultato 'statico' di un'azione*, cioè dell'azione di tornare a casa.

Mi pare che *1.* e *2.* di cui sopra siano due cose diverse.


----------



## Francesco94

La costruzione «era tornato a casa» nel senso più generico - come sopraccitato nel mio ultimo intervento - evidenzia come il soggetto si senta a casa dopo aver attraversato il parco. Sembra come se mancasse da tanto poiché aveva un sorriso malinconico ed anche perché pochi minuti dopo - come si può leggere nel testo - abbracciò calorosamente la governante e salutò con affetto Angelo.
 Personalmente, se fossi obbligato a scegliere una delle due opzioni espresse nel tuo intervento #13, propenderei per la seconda valutazione: l'aspetto pragmatico del predicato non indica una continuazione di un'azione già iniziata bensì di un momento preciso in cui il soggetto _sapeva per certo _che era tornato a casa perché lo poteva avvertire dalla situazione circostante.


----------



## zipp404

Francesco94 said:


> La proposizione - che hai sottolineato - è costituita da un predicato verbale.
> Il tempo verbale è il trapassato prossimo - «piuccheperfetto» - ed *in questo contesto esprime un'azione già conclusa, ovvero, il fatto di essere/trovarsi a casa (*nel senso più generico).



Esatto.  Esprime un'azione già conclusa, in altre parole una condizione o stato il quale è il risultato di un'azione (il tornare a casa)

Ad esempio:

*1. *Azione >>>  _Mi siedo_.   _Torno a casa_.

*2. *Azione già conclusa oppure una condizione o stato il quale è il risultato di un'azione >>>  _Sono seduto_.  _Sono tornato a casa_.

Questo però (come segnalato da lorenzos, Mary49 e Olasinhok) non vale per _era lanciato_ che  indica un'azione già iniziata e quindi descrive la sua continuazione.
.


----------



## Pietruzzo

zipp404 said:


> La mia domanda mira piuttosto a sapere se il fatto che il conte sia _tornato a casa_ non si possa vedere come *una condizione la quale è il risultato 'statico' di un'azione*, cioè dell'azione di tornare a casa.


La condizione è essere a casa, non tornare. "Era tornato" è un trapassato e indica un'azione conclusa, non una condizione.


----------



## Francesco94

Il verbo _lanciare_ ha valore sia transitivo sia riflessivo - v. la seguente accezione nel Treccani


> *d.* rifl. Gettarsi con impeto: _i soldati si lanciarono all’assalto_; _lanciarsi all’inseguimento_; _lanciarsi nel vuoto_; _lanciarsi da un aereo col paracadute_; avventarsi, scagliarsi: _si lanciò contro di lui col pugno alzato_; _E un serpente con sei piè si lancia Dinanzi a l’uno_, _e tutto a lui s’appiglia_ (Dante); [...]



La costruzione cui tu fai riferimento, invece, è un predicato nominale (copula ed aggettivo).


----------



## zipp404

Pietruzzo said:


> La condizione è essere a casa, non tornare. "Era tornato" è un trapassato e indica un'azione conclusa, non una condizione.


Hai ragione.  _Essere a casa_ (anche in inglese e in spagnolo) è una condizione, ed _era tornato_ (in inglese come in spagnolo) è un trapassato che indica un'azione conclusa. 



Francesco94 said:


> Il verbo _lanciare_ ha valore sia transitivo sia riflessivo - v. la seguente accezione nel Treccani
> La costruzione cui tu fai riferimento, invece, è un predicato nominale (copula ed aggettivo).



Grazie  per i chiarimenti.


----------

